# Kleines Programm für Windows



## fabs (11. Feb 2006)

Guten Tag.

Ich möchte ein kleines Programm für Windows machen:

Es sollte sich bei Systemstart automatisch starten und als kleines Symbol aktiv sein. Wenn man es öffnet, zeigt das Programm in seinem Fenster eine Internetseite an.
Wenn man nicht mit dem Internet verbunden ist zeigt es stattdessen einen anderen Text an.


Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich mit Programmiersprachen auf Windows überhaupt keine Erfahrung habe.
Deshalb wollte ich Fragen, ob jemand ein Tutorial kennt, welches ich einfach nachmachen kann, oder ob jemand zufällig so ein Programm hat.


Danke schon im Vorraus.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
Fabian P.
[edit by stevg]
Das ist der Codeschnipsel-Bereich vom Chat. *verschoben*


----------



## Illuvatar (11. Feb 2006)

> Codeschnipsel
> Da es doch recht unpraktisch ist die Codestücke die im Chat diskutiert werden im Chat zu posten, habe ich diesen Bereich angelegt.









*verschoben in Anfängerfragen*

Das mit dem Symbol rechts unten ist in Java schwierig, erst in Java6 oder mit JDIC möglich.
Ich glaube eigentlich kaum, dass es ein Tutorial gibt, das zufälligerweise so etwas spezifisches macht.

Edit: Eh stev, du untergräbst meine Autorität (oder so) :bae:


----------



## stev.glasow (11. Feb 2006)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Edit: Eh stev, du untergräbst meine Autorität (oder so) :bae:


SRy 

crossposting http://forum.javacore.de/viewtopic.php?t=3013
*geschlossen*


----------

